# Questionable RPMs when accelerating



## Kristeanr (Aug 5, 2021)

I drive a 2018 Chevy Cruze LT. I just replaced my Mass air flow sensor. My car seems to be reving at a higher than usual RPM when I accelerate (like merging onto the freeway not so much in city). It revs between 2500 and like 3250 and it just seems too high. I'm assuming I need a transmission flush or something but I don't want to go to anyone around here and have someone gouge me on price. Side note I'm a ******* who's never had a new enough car that I couldn't fairly quickly identify and fix the problem. Any and all info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kristeanr said:


> I drive a 2018 Chevy Cruze LT. I just replaced my Mass air flow sensor. My car seems to be reving at a higher than usual RPM when I accelerate (like merging onto the freeway not so much in city). It revs between 2500 and like 3250 and it just seems too high. I'm assuming I need a transmission flush or something but I don't want to go to anyone around here and have someone gouge me on price. Side note I'm a ***** who's never had a new enough car that I couldn't fairly quickly identify and fix the problem. Any and all info is appreciated. Thanks


Welcome Aboard!

Post any codes. Go to AutoZone etc. and they will read for free.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

